# 인생이 더 쉬워지지는 않는다. 단지 네가 더 강해질 뿐이지



## AG82

Hello!
I know that the meaning of "인생이 더 쉬워지지는 않는다. 단지 네가 더 강해질 뿐이지" is "Life doesn't get easier. You just get stronger." But I don't  understand the structure and the meaning of each word, somebody to explain to me please??
Thank you!!!


----------



## malgeul91

인생이: 인생(life)+이(subject marker)
더: comparative (in this case, the "er" part of "easier")
쉬워지지는: 쉽(easy)+어지(get)+지(negation)+는(topic marker)
않는다: 않(negation)+는다(declarative sentence finisher)

-지 and 않 go together.


----------



## AG82

Thank you @malgeul91 !!  great explanation!! ^^고맙습니다!!!


----------

